# Truvativ Hussefelt Cranks: constantly coming loose ??



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

anyone have problems other than pedals getting stuck in inserts?

i tightened my bottom bracket and cranks up and went out for a ride. soon after i got back, they chainring side was wobbling. yet the non drive side was still secure (but the bolt was hand loose)

is this a fault of a bottom bracket? or the cranks themselves?

i tightened them up pretty good before the ride too... but not enough to shear threads or strip anything.

any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akhoundog (Apr 10, 2006)

did you ride on them loose for long? riding while loose will damage the splines and destroy the crank.. id get a new crank bolt and use them red loc-tite and tighten it real good.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Yea I just had this problem, Even with locktight, I was on the Turvativ Luftalarm Cranks with a giga pipe BB and a 25 tooth chainring, everytime I would hit the skate park my crank arms would loosen up. After about the 4th time, when you tightned them down they tightned into the BB.. I was hacked, and called TV they sent me to a shop and are replacing the arms..

Great Customer Service and gave me no hassel, personally I do not think these cranks are made for that type of riding... When I get them back I am just going to run them on my wifes XC bike.. If you think about it, from a DJ / Urban / Park standpoint it is very hard on the cranks.... Think about how often you bike lands on the crank when you are trying new tricks....

Bottom Line TV and SRAM stuff rocks, and I have never had any issues except on this bike.. so I will just use them elsewhere..


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

if they are constantly comming lose it means that it is stripped 
i had the same problem once if they are stripped theres nothing you can do 
it really sucks


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

the....bottom bracket being stripped?

as the crank bolts arent even threaded to the cranks threads.


maybe new crank bolts + bb (if i hadnt damaged the splines too much?)


----------



## akhoundog (Apr 10, 2006)

you pretty much cant damage the BB spline with the cranks, the splines on your cranks are toast. you can try to make them last alittle while by really torquein them and loctite but plan on replacing them in the near future.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

k thanks folks.

any recomendations for some new cranks? primarily for trials learning. but i'm only using 1 chainring


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Most 3-piece cranks, can't really go wrong with those.


----------



## akhoundog (Apr 10, 2006)

avoid ISIS 3-peice cranks and you should be golden. iv had/seen great luck with lx/xt cranks.


----------



## 907hucker (Jun 26, 2006)

i hade the same problem....i replaced my crank bolt and it fixed it rite up...just make shure that ur bottem bracket isnt stripped too....good luck


----------

